
Unix started with just 323 lines of code - shawndumas
https://github.com/dspinellis/unix-history-repo/commit/1d7af2e93d1404c98a4a42e5e3a9718fbc5eeb8d
======
cremno
That's incorrect. That's just because the repo owner committed each V1 file
separately.

For the whole V1 source code see [https://github.com/dspinellis/unix-history-
repo/compare/Epoc...](https://github.com/dspinellis/unix-history-
repo/compare/Epoch...Research-V1)

